# DIY Magnetic stirrer Delux



## zadiac (24/7/16)

A sneak peak at what I'm building. It will take a while, but I have most of the components and also recently bought a 3D Printer. Here's a video of the magnet holder and fitting being printed that will fit on the DC Motors that I will be using. Not using fans. They're too weak.
The motors will be connected to a speed controller.



Here is a render of the DC Motor housing where the motor will sit.







Here is a 3D screenshot of the magnet holder and motor fitting.






This stirrer will be able to stir even high VG juice as the magnet I'm going to use will be very strong and the torque of the DC motors are quite high. Much better than a PC fan.

Will update here as I go along.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/16)

My gosh, @zadiac - that looks fantastic!
Professional stirring in the making!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (24/7/16)

I see a market here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/7/16)

Awesome.


----------



## Lushen (24/7/16)

Where do I place my order? 

This looks great...


----------



## zadiac (25/7/16)

Lushen said:


> Where do I place my order?
> 
> This looks great...



lol......sorry bud. I don't have the time to make this for selling. I'll gladly post the .stl files for 3D printing when I'm done as well as a list of all the parts, but I won't be making them to sell.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------

